
Which framework is best for building backend/server with GoLang? - conankapoor
Although I use Django for all my projects, this time I have decided to use GoLang as the building language as it is very much faster. But I am confused about which framework is best. Any suggestions?
======
christophberger
I am afraid I cannot give you a direct answer, but here are two thoughts:

1\. There seem to be a consent among Gophers to avoid frameworks where
possible and use libraries instead. Frameworks are good for a quick start but
when you hit their limits it is very difficult to break out of these limits.
Libraries allow to compose an application out of independent building blocks.
Your main package is always the one in control.

2\. "backend/server" can have different meanings. If you can get more specific
about the kind of backend or server you want to build, it will be easier for
you to find the appropriate libraries (or maybe even one or another
framework). Two good places to start are (a) a GitHub search with the search
terms "language:go sort:stars <your search term>", and (b) if you prefer
curated lists, awesomego.com. You might even try searching GitHub for
"language:go sort:stars django" to see some Go projects based on Django's
patterns and ideas.

